# PX4 Storm Compact



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Picked it up today, $399 w/$75 manufacturer rebate. Put 100 rounds through her. Very, very nice. I am well pleased. Threw my shoulder out of socket patting myself on the back! 

I tell ya...it's hard to be humble!


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations! IMO, the PX4 Storm Compact is a great firearm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

After my second range trip, and 250 rounds, I am really impressed with this little gun. It has the same barrel length of the Glock 42 at 3.2", but it really shoots more like a 4.5" barrel gun. The recoil is really, really soft, and it is very accurate. I really feel like I found a gem in the rough here. I know denner is smiling!

Seriously, if you like the DA/SA pistol and are looking for a really solid compact carry pistol, I really think you should give this gun a serious look. It is a very solid contender IMHO.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM, or GC if I may. I am curious as to how you feel about the slide mounted safety/decocker. When I first began carrying my PX4 Compact, it was not an issue; now, however, I find I prefer a frame mounted safety (P30S) or no external safety at all. (PPQ)

Just curious as to how feel transitioning between the PX4C, the VP9 and your Glocks?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Of course you may, and I will admit I prefer a frame mounted safety. I actually prefer no external safety at all, and denner said he converted his PX4 to a G with the decocker only. If I were going to carry this gun EDC, I would definitely invest in that adjustment. Until I made that adjustment, I would not engage the safety. I'd decock it and then take the safety off so that it rides like a P226.

That said, although I am really liking this little Beretta, I won't be going away from my VP9. My range does have the P30 S and L, and I want to shoot it, but today I put 50 through my VP9 & P226, 150 through the PX4 and 25 through my 1911. By far, the most comfortable gun to shoot for me was the VP9. It has really spoiled me for sure! It is so light and balanced, yet it feels so incredibly solid, and it shoots really, really well. I cannot say enough about this gun. I love so many different guns, but for EDC, I will stick with the VP9. I would love to see them come out with a compact version of it, but honestly, it isn't an issue to carry it concealed. 

On another note, I just handled the new Springfield XD pistol, and it really felt good in the hand. I'd love to shoot it, but it is a good looking gun also.


----------

